# HELP! 04 gto stutters



## gt0sci0nchik (Nov 29, 2008)

ok soo ive had my gto for about a yr and it only has like 29K miles on it.. i switched intakes from an oem one to a cold air intake and just recently switched it back to stock. i went to go start my car the other day and it started just fine and now my check engine lights on. and when i put it in drive it moves but then stutters. like it feels like its skipping rpms and pushed the car. it does that whenever i slow down and speed back up. and im not sure if its from the intake or something else is causing it. plss helppp =(


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If you haven't already, disconnect the battery for a few minutes to reset the computer. The airflow change and air temperature change could have it confused. Also make sure your IAT sensor is plugged in the whole way.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To add to B-Ville's response, did you obstruct your Mass Air Fow Sensor (get dirt or grease on the screen)? Reinstall the MAS correctly? Plug correctly connected?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree What they said. Now on-top of what they said, you car has to relearn. What I usally do is I let the car idle for a few min, shut it off then start it back up let it idle for a few then take it for an easy drive.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd look to air leaks. if you have any air getting in past the MAF it's unmetered air and throwa things off. alos if you got oil from the "C"AI on the MAF sensor you can clean it off with some spray cleaner. just ask at the auto parts store


----------

